# Baby Tiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have 4 baby pearl pied cockatiels, they are 5 weeks old and are handfed, 2 look like twins and the other 2 are twins!! I think their are 2 females and 2 males....








Thanks, Melissa & my five tiels


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I think there cool looking, i like the head color. What color are the parents...be happy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The dad is a heavy pied split for pearl that I thought was a lutino for the longest time, and the mom is a cinnamon pearl pied!! Melissa


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww they are so cute.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*Very cute*

They are very cute. The 2 pied pearl is very interesting. I've never seen the pied being pearl before. Cool


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh wow, They are adorable! I want one. xD


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sadly I found 2 dead in the cage today!! The 1 of the other 2 maybe sick I have heat on them and trying to keep them warm and comfortable!! Keep them in your prayers that they make it, If one dies I will be so devestated cause the other 2 got chilled last night!! I will keep the other if that happens!! Thanks, Melissa


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh no will keep them in prayer


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Poor little birds. They were so cute and put a smile on my face, and now I am so sad. I hope the last two survive.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww there adorable, i'm sorry for the loss.


----------



## thecrabbykeet (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous babies, so sorry to hear about the losses though.


----------

